# Royal Python housing sizes



## Katalani (Jun 21, 2009)

I've recently been putting together a list of all of the equipment I'm gonna need to get for my first snake (a royal python, will be buying around august/september (hopefully)), but I'm still a little unsure in regard to housing. Yup, I'm a totally newbie 

Can anyone tell me roughly what sizes should be used at key ages of a 'normal' royal python. (as in, at what age should the size be increased, and to what, if that makes sense) (ps, I'm aware that things like this will probably depend on the individual snake, but a guideline is always nice to have)

I was gonna use increasing sizes of RUB when its young, and then upgrade to a proper wooden viv when its fully grown, I assume thats a good way to go about it, but correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks in advance to anyone that can help : victory:

(ps, sorry if theres already a thread about this i may have missed)


----------



## jakk (Jan 22, 2008)

hey 


you will probably get a lot of mixed opinions on this subject but heres my 2 pence worth: victory:

mine has lived in his 3ft viv since he was small enough to fit in my hand, we did have some feeding issues at the start but now hes fine and iv had him over a year.

but yeah you are right it will depend on the snake. if the snake is very young it wont do him any harm living in a RUB and then as he grows up he can move into bigger rubs or maybe go into a viv that he can sty in perminatly.
its a bit of a gamble, id say if your goin to be getting a young snake start with a rub about 30ltrs or so god knows what that is in gallons sorry lol but then work your way up from there. saves you money as well!

some one will be a long with a shorter more helpful reply soon dont worry lol

best of luck : victory:


----------



## Rachael Grace (May 4, 2009)

We keep young royals in 9litre rubs to start with two hides water bowl with half the rub on a heatmat connected to a mat stat. I also provide some plastic leaf vines to give more cover.

Increase the size as they grow to eventually a 50 or 64 litre rub (no difference in base size just height)

I tend to use an 18 litre as an inbetween. If you wanted to go up to a viv or even start with one then you can work your way up in size. Best way to make them secure is to give them lots of places to hide.

I dont have any experience of putting a young royal straight into a viv so I cant comment on this, others will have more experience will be along and give you their stand on this.

Good luck with your new Royal


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

start with a large flat faunarium and when he outgrows it (as in, he has no room to move around in there anymore) put him into a 3ft viv


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

9l RUB for a year, 18l for second year


----------



## Katalani (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone :2thumb:


----------



## khaostim666 (Apr 29, 2009)

i got my small royal in a 50 ltr tub, and he eats fine, see him drinking quite a few times and he seems pretty relaxed, never curls up into a ball when i get him out. then again it dose depend on the snake, mines pretty chilled, even lets me touch his head some times


----------



## Wishlover (Jan 3, 2008)

my royal went straight in her 3ft viv and i have never had any problems with her. she has only refused once in the 3 years i have had her and she was a baby when i got her. 

Its fine to use RUBs if thats the way you want to go but if you are looking to move to a viv then I would advise to just buy a 3ft one when you are ready to put the snake in it and the snake will be fine as long as you have left the viv for a while to regulate the temps etc before moving the snake. 

I wouldn't change the viv sizes as that will get very costly and is not really necesary. A 3ft viv is more than enough for a royal.

Hope this helps and good luck with the snake!


----------

